# Roof Master Boots



## Jagger21 (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anybody heard of them?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

First post to ask about a product? Spammy senses are tingling.

Seem like a gimick, knock off of tigerpaws.


----------



## Jagger21 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tiger paws? Cougar paws. But have you tried them yet?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw them, I laughed at them, and I went on to more pressing matters.


----------



## Jagger21 (Sep 3, 2014)

And what was so funny about them? The way they look? They are easy to put on and take off. Plus, they are not uncomfortable for the first year you have them.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

The first year? They say on the package not to wear them daily for more than about five months. 

I had a pair, they worked great. Unfortunately I wore the pad too low and messed up the shoe side of the velcro. Bye bye $110, I could have used your more wisely.


----------



## Jagger21 (Sep 3, 2014)

$110??? Where did you buy them from? Because we have never sold them for that amount. Did you not get any replaceable pads with your shoes?


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sorry, I was referring to cougar paws. What do you mean "we"

I did replace the pad once, but then wore the next one a little too long. They might have been $125.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Jagger21 said:


> And what was so funny about them? The way they look? They are easy to put on and take off. Plus, they are not uncomfortable for the first year you have them.


There is this thing called a gimick, yeah you know, where something looks like it's a benefit but really offers no benefit at all. Well I am not saying these soft bottom boots offer No benefit, but they are laughable to think the roof will be easier to walk with them on, or that the job site will some how be safer with them on.


----------



## amproof (Nov 28, 2014)

Cougar Paws replacement pads are less than $20 If you don't check on them often, you will ruin the underside of the shoe. I go through pads about every 2 months because of the way I walk on the roof.


----------

